# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  If you're a gamer and want a laugh, check my website

## TheOraclePaul

Hey everyone - just thought I'd brag about a video game website I recently finished designing. For anyone that's ever played an online video game, you probably know about 'griefing'. That is, people whose sole purpose on those games is to annoy everyone else. When it happens to you, it IS annoying - when it happens to others, it IS hilarious!

Anyways, the website is devoted to compiling 'griefing' videos and pictures. You can submit your own, vote, discuss in the comments/forums. Check it out if you're a gamer and want to have a laugh:

www.griefermadness.com

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I was a grandmaster griefer on Halo 2.

----------


## phill4paul

I predict your site will be a success! Haven't checked it out but it is a great idea!

  edit: Should be separated into specific games. Say if I wanted to check out the griefer videos from AOC I could just click  on an AOC icon.

----------


## messana

You stole my cloudsong!!!!11

----------


## tremendoustie

Great name.

----------


## Fox McCloud

I grief with a buddy of mine on TF2 sometimes; most of the griefing in those TF2 vids has been fixed...that said, you can still heal enemy spies (you don't continue to heal them though once they undisguise however), you can still build reverse teleporters so spies can get into spawn (only on a couple of levels though), and I think you can still build teleporter traps (I don't like the one in that video though...super obvious; there's more elaborate ones that look legit).

'course you can always build useless teleporters that only take you a few feet--or ones that send you wayyyy back into the level where there's no need to be anymore.

the other classic is building up an uber as a medic, rushing into and giving the uber to a class to flush everyone out, then promptly killing yourself or stop giving the guy an uber to he gets blown to tiny little bits.

----------


## TheOraclePaul

> I predict your site will be a success! Haven't checked it out but it is a great idea!
> 
>   edit: Should be separated into specific games. Say if I wanted to check out the griefer videos from AOC I could just click  on an AOC icon.


Hey - thanks for the support! I wanted to organize them all into different game titles, but unfortunately, the CMS I'm using (Wordpress) doesn't allow you to sort posts that way. So instead I have an archive page where you can click on the post by the page name - and the first letter of every page name is the name of the game (ex: Click 'T' and you get 'Team Fortress 2'). Do you think that works? I was thinking of renaming the page 'categories' or something else to get people to click on it more often, what do you think?

----------


## JoshLowry

> Hey - thanks for the support! I wanted to organize them all into different game titles, but unfortunately, the CMS I'm using (Wordpress) doesn't allow you to sort posts that way. So instead I have an archive page where you can click on the post by the page name - and the first letter of every page name is the name of the game (ex: Click 'T' and you get 'Team Fortress 2'). Do you think that works? I was thinking of renaming the page 'categories' or something else to get people to click on it more often, what do you think?


Does this help?

http://en.support.wordpress.com/posts/post-categories/

----------


## youngbuck

I like the domain name, creative.  G-reefermadness.

----------

